# Gemsbokke in Noord Natal.....?



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Yes boys

Rean van die Bowhunter het gevra dat ek onder andere 'n artikel skryf oor Gemsbok vir Augustus. Glo dit of nie, maar ek het al 'n hele paar geskiet in Suid Wes met geweer en my Thompson, maar nog nooit een met die boog nie.... Weet julle dalk van iemand binne normale ry afstand vanaf Pongola?

Alles van die beste

Engee


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Weet julle dalk van iemand binne normale ry afstand vanaf Pongola?


Eish. Nee sorry, so vir die interesantheid, hoe wil jy jag, uit 'n blind of walk en stalk.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Enige manier Bush, maak nie rerig saak nie. Ek is nie anti blind jag nie.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Hoe ver wil jy ry Engee?

Sal uit vind wat hier om PTA is en dan kan ons sommer dalk bietjie gaan Rugby kyk.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Dis mos 'n man met 'n plan Gerhard! Nou praat jy!


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

*Dundee Area*

Ben at Buffelshoek

Edit: Ben Vorster - 0346421946

If you need a videographer or photographer to assist in the Dundee area, give Mapaparazzi a shout!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks James!!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Het jy al Gemsbokke gekry?


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Het my al mal gebel, mense antwoord nie hul foon nie. Sal laat weet!


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

*Gemsbokke in noord natal*

Goeie dag Engee 
het jy al gemsbokke gekry Naaste wat ek gesien het was in die nuwe jag en wild tydskrif is naby Frankfort weet nie of hulle vir boog jagters voorsiening maak nie 
hier is die kontak nrs 
Gerhard 0827774870
Frik 0833253309
Laat maar weet 
Hendrik


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ek sukkel maar nog Hendrik, het 'n ou net buite Dundee gekry, maar ek moes omtrent sy gat lek om een te kom probeer skiet. Hy was glad nie ingenome met die feit dat ek een met 'n boog wil kom skiet nie, alhoewel daar blykbaar al ouens was wat Eland ens. met 'n boog geskiet het.

'n Pel van my, Gerhard van Pretoria het genoem dat hy 'n ou ken so uur van Pta. af. Sal kyk of ek deur al die werk 'n gap kry om soontoe te gaan.

Dankie vir die nommer, sal die ou beslis 'n lui gee!

Alles van die beste.

Engee


----------

